# The Florida returns after dry dock



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: The Florida Fisherman ll has been on dry dock for six weeks. Friday, 10/19/18, was the first 39 hour Middle Grounds trip since 8/31/18. That trip was fantastic:

Will this late October trip be just as good? Come along as we find out together in on the water pictures & video:


A regular on he Florida, Mr. Larry Miller, just returned from Canada. The fishing in Canada is a 'little' different:










[URL=http://s644.photobucket.com/user/harbisonphoto/media/October%2019%20-%2018%20FF%20II%20%20First%20Trip%20After%20DD/19_zpskifcjq5g.jpg.html]


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad you're back in the water! I was starting to wonder where you had gone when I didn't see a report in a while.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Boat was on dry dock for 6 weeks. 
As we approach November the weather will be more of a factor as to how often I am able to go. Guys, I will be 77 December 8. I am 1/2 crippled & must be very careful. I love sharing and will continue to do so for as long as I can. 
Will not be going 10/26; going to be too rough for this old man. Hope to go Thursday 11/1 on a 63 hour deep drop trip. Will share!
As cooler weather approaches I will be doing some hog hunting. Be sure to watch for my reports. 
Take care! And thanks to everyone for allowing me to share our Florida with you. 
Bob H.


----------

